# Rollei SL66 or Hasselblad 500C/M



## elrafo (Jul 5, 2005)

hi there,


could you have an advice on this choice?
I don't know what could be better between those 2 cameras, I know the blad is unique but would like to know if the SL66 is close to the quality of the Blad?

thanks,


raf.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, both are great cameras.  It seems to me that used prices for Hasselblads are cheaper.  That may be because there is more Hasselblad gear on the used market right now.


----------



## elrafo (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks 


would you prefer to work with the hasselblad? I know that the rollei have a reversible lens, it is quite good for close up/macro...
but I think the body is really bigger than the Blad...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 6, 2005)

It just depends on what and where you are shooting, and how it feels to the individual photog.  Image quality should be the same as Zeiss makes the lenses  for both camera systems.  

I bought a Hasselblad 500c/m, because it was going cheap, and I just couldn't pass it up.  I'd love to have a Rollei SL66 too, but they are staying more expensive, and I already had too many cameras when I bought the Hassy.  

What and where are you going to be photographing?  Outdoors, indoors, hand held, tripod, flash, natural light, etc...


----------



## elrafo (Jul 6, 2005)

outdoors, long exposures, tripod and hand... landscapes and streets, some portraits...
is the BLad compatible with Kiev 88 Lenses? may be interesting for affordable wide angle....


----------

